# User Post Rank



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added a new function. Nothing exciting, it just shows your current post rank on the forums next to the posts.
















<--- As you can see at the moment i'm 5th.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> I've added a new function. Nothing exciting, it just shows your current post rank on the forums next to the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool

Where am i...


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Look just above your reputation points at the left side, your 61st.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Cool little add on there jez


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I love it!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heh, cool. Yet another feature that makes Heresy a cool place to be.


NUMBER 1 BITCHES!!!! :smoke:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

If anyone wants my lucky number '7', it's there for the taking, lol. Geez.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Oooooh cool I think I'm gonna have to post to see this. . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

At 45 (currently) mines a bit higher than I expected, and it's pretty decent in a forum of nearly 10,000 people. Great feature, and I'm already feeling competitive about it and I'm posting a bit more.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Heh, cool feature Jez...and with this forum, we're not even likely to see an increase in spam. Of course, if we do, the mighty =]l[= is there...

:biggrin:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Hespithe said:


> If anyone wants my lucky number '7', it's there for the taking, lol. Geez.


Brilliant. Only 2200 posts and its mine!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'm in the top 20?! I did not expect that....


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

good idea, although i prefer qaulity over quantity, so im happy with my spot


----------



## Trignama (Jun 29, 2008)

aww i'm a n00b!! ha ha


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

im surprised im in the top 200 (at time of writing)

ive only been here 4 months


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent addition. I feel a surge of helpful advise waiting to be given to the wonderful people of this brilliant forum k:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Neato. Now we can easily tell who the biggest spammers are


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

i post way to much.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm cool with my spot number 44. Nice feature, but it might encourage spammers like with the living avatars. People who post shite just for more posts or points.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, we'll find them and persecute their asses. :wink:

Its cool for the serious posters, a nice reminder of how big a contribution they've made to help make the site what it is today.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Amen to that, and yeah any double spam posting terds can be infrated to the bollocks.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah the mods will strike down the worthless! :laugh:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

It's worth noting that when posts get deleted your post count goes down accordingly...so spammers not only get into trouble, but their precious count can get an easy kick to the balls as well.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> NUMBER 1 BITCHES!!!! :smoke:


for now, wraithlord, for now:laugh:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

And thusly does the race begin...


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Is there going to be a big leaderboard, cause I want to know whos number #41. I've gone up a place.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll have a word with the scripter, maybe theres a way of placing it on the memberslist.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

cool, this looks like fun

17, respectable, considering our membership of 9482


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

damnit, and i'm 18...


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Get posting Tor. Your not that far behind :laugh:.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

im third


woobwoob


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I love it! being new to the forum now I know who I have to compete with muahhaha! only 640 post tiers to go!


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah were all over the place eh? anyone over 100 posts who isnt one of the mods should get a nice boot up the ass I think XD


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

This will put my average up!


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

KrythosMJarenkai said:


> yeah were all over the place eh? anyone over 100 posts who isnt one of the mods should get a nice boot up the ass I think XD


Thanks but no you can have my share of the boots in the arses :laugh:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

A cool little add on, thanks Jez.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

cool add on but i dont expect to get anywhere near the top anytime soon :laugh:


----------



## Snackes (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm guessing I'm pretty low.

Yeah, 2313.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet add on, I am 15th


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Not for long greenknight :biggrin:, the unstoppable advance of the Ancient is coming for you :laugh:.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok see ya then


----------

